# 2010 CAAD9 frame -- no hold for bb cable guide



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

*2010 CAAD9 frame -- no hole for bb cable guide*

Just got my new CAAD9 frameset. Waiting for my Campagnolo BB30 cups. Found that the bb cable guide; there is no hole in the frame.What the heck.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Glue works.


----------



## modernist (Nov 7, 2005)

I believe someone missed drilling it at the factory. My frame definitely has the hole drilled for it. I don't think I would glue it. It's always nice to be able to replace the plastic guide if it gets damaged or wears out without having to break it off if glued.


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

*I'll just drill it myself*

should be easy enough


----------



## modernist (Nov 7, 2005)

leon2982 said:


> should be easy enough


If you feel that you won't have any warranty issues later on...


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Take it to your LBS where you bought it and get them to do it, that way if anything happens down the track you should be covered.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## stiffee 69er (Nov 15, 2008)

Run it fixed :idea:


----------

